# New to FF and just started on adoption process



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi there
We have just started on the adoption process again (long story i will save for another day!)
We hope to get on Januarys prep group but if not it will be in april. Just eager to get started and looking for support through this long process!

Have to say i am finding it daunting!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi spangle welcome to ff hun, the process can be quite scarey but it's so worth it when you get matched with a child. so if you keep that goal in mind i'm sure it'll be a breeze  

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Spangle
Welcome to FF, you'll find loads of great support and advise here.  The process is yet another rollercoaster but for me it wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be.
Hope you get on a prep course soon and can get the ball rolling.
Love
OT x


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome, we are just waiting for the social worker to get back in touch regarding the prep group and about the health clearance as DH has had cancer in the past.

Does anyone know about what criminal convictions would result in us not being aproved? DH had a shaded past! The social worker has been told of his convictions (nothing too serious but never the less they are still there. Do spent convictions show?) I know the obvious are crimes involving children but are there any more that would really go against us?

I did have to laugh, i am a manager of a 69 place day nursery and am currently doing a early years foundation degree but she was still more impressed with DH past child care experience! Ha!


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hiya!

I understand that they won't consider (obviously) crimes involving children, anything involving violence (conviction or caution) a certain amount of years must have passed and any driving offences related to drink/ drugs also a certain amount of years have to have passed. I hope that is helpful and good luck for the january course- I know there are a lot of staff shortages at the moment in the department
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

just wanted to say welcome and wish you luck on your journey.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry just noticed about the dh thingy. it would be because he has parented before spangle, your professional experience speaks for itself really and will be a huge asset, but they will want to explore his parenting styles and experiences which is probably why they asked lots about him 

x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Spangle ..... welcome to the adoption board and lots of luck with your journey.

Laine


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks ladies, will update as soon i have some news (hopefully soon!)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Spangle

Good luck- i have to say i have enjoyed the adoption process- its been good theraphy for me (our poor SW ears!   )

hugs

xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Spangle

Welcome to FF.  There is lots of good support and advice around if you need any.  

Hope your wait for your prep group isn't too long.

Lynn xx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Spangle,

Just wanted to welcome you to ff.

We started on the adoption process in september. had our first prep training in september and have had 2 home visits. on our 2nd prep training which ends tomorrow and our 3rd home visit is on 4th dec. then another 5 home visits to go then panel. everything has gone great so far and smoothly and very quick, can't believe we only have 5 more visits to go.

If you want to chat im here, and there is plenty of others on this site.

Nicola x


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi guys
is it normal not to hear anything for weeks on end? I really dont want to come across as impatient but the SW came to our house on the 5th November and is going to put us forward for a prep group in Jan or april and said she would be in touch. Havent heard a thing!!

Do i pester or do i just wait?


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Spangle, 
I would say so far, so normal! May be worth an email or phone call mid December just to clarfiy if you have a place on the January course, but it's probably pretty fair to say that you won't hear regularly until you've been allocated a SW and are due to commence Home study and even then it will depend on how good your SW is. I'm sure that not having heard anything siem the 5th doesn't mean you've been forgotten!
Viva
XXX


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Viva, will wait it out and see if she gets in touch


----------

